# Ust gg5500



## spellman1989 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok so we bought a 5500w generator from Walmart model gg5500. Well from first check I saw gas dripping from the carburetor. So I did the float needle fix to stop the leaking gas. Now my problem is it won't start. It acts like it wants to then dies after seconds. I've checked everything to ensure I hooked up everything properly. It is very similar to the Generac GP5500. It has never been started before as we bought it brand new and the company that makes it only has an authorized parts dealer apparently so no customer service. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Did you purchase this a long time ago and just not use it? Otherwise if you just purchased it new from Walmart, immediately return it.


From reading the manual https://download.sears.com/own/spin_prod_544004701.pdf it looks like the engine is a Chinese Honda clone. The carb is only $17.25 to replace: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...ash=item2395ad417e:g:oi8AAOSwhkRWgKvN&vxp=mtr


May be easier than trying to fix a bad one.


----------



## spellman1989 (Sep 25, 2018)

tabora said:


> Did you purchase this a long time ago and just not use it? Otherwise if you just purchased it new from Walmart, immediately return it.
> 
> 
> From reading the manual https://download.sears.com/own/spin_prod_544004701.pdf it looks like the engine is a Chinese Honda clone. The carb is only $17.25 to replace: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...lies/redface.gif[/IMG]i8AAOSwhkRWgKvN&vxp=mtr
> ...


I did try to return it. The one here says all generator sales are final. I tried to return it not even an hr later. I fixed the gas leak on the carb and checked to verify everything was plugged in and hooked up properly. Am I missing something here?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

spellman1989 said:


> I did try to return it. The one here says all generator sales are final. I tried to return it not even an hr later. I fixed the gas leak on the carb and checked to verify everything was plugged in and hooked up properly. Am I missing something here?


If it was just purchased and does not work, it is unlikely they can refuse to exchange it. The Uniform Commercial Code says that goods sold must be merchantable, i.e. (among other things) "are fit for the ordinary purposes for which such goods are used". Therefore it must "work" as delivered, as expected. Almost all states' Implied Warranty statutes say that you get to return it if it isn't merchantable.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

The Walmart Warranty page states:

Generators: May be returned within 30 days and accompanied by the original receipt.


They also must be completely emptied of any flammable liquid (gas, oil) before being returned to a store.


----------



## spellman1989 (Sep 25, 2018)

tabora said:


> The Walmart Warranty page states:
> 
> Generators: May be returned within 30 days and accompanied by the original receipt.
> 
> ...


Just went to my local Walmart the manager told me they reserve right to mark all generator sales as all sales final. I told them I was calling corporate he said call them they made the rule. So I'm calling them first thing tomorrow. In the meantime I called the number for repair in the manual. They said they are sending out a new carburetor out and it will take 2-3 business days. So what else would keep a generator from starting after cleaning the carburetor. Is the throttle cable ever supposed to move?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Agreed that returning it would be simplest. 

Assuming for the moment that they definitely won't take it back, what happens exactly when you try to start it? Will it run off some gas sprayed in the carb throat? How does it die? Suddenly, like turning it off (killing the ignition), or gradually? 

Could the company maybe send you a new carb, if that's what's needed?

Edit: Sorry, I hadn't seen your post yet when I was writing mine. A new carb should help, assuming it's a fuel delivery issue. Which you can check for, at least in part, by spraying fuel or staying fluid into the intake. 

I'd be surprised if there was a throttle cable (at least in the traditional sense of a throttle control on a mower, etc). But the governor should move the throttle plate based on the electrical load. If you turned on a hair dryer, for instance, or some other significant load, you should see the governor open the throttle, to try and maintain RPM. 

I agree that you should have a working product, for sure. But I can kinda understand not wanting to accept generator returns. Or everyone would buy them for a large-outage storm, then return them 2 days later. If they refuse to accept a return, what about at least exchanging it for one that just works?


----------



## spellman1989 (Sep 25, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Agreed that returning it would be simplest.
> 
> Assuming for the moment that they definitely won't take it back, what happens exactly when you try to start it? Will it run off some gas sprayed in the carb throat? How does it die? Suddenly, like turning it off (killing the ignition), or gradually?
> 
> ...


When I try to start it it will act like it wants to start but die off in seconds. 

That's all I'm trying to do im not trying to get my money back at all I just want a working generator.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

spellman1989 said:


> That's all I'm trying to do im not trying to get my money back at all I just want a working generator.


You are certainly entitled to that under the law. Don't take "No" from the local WM staff as an acceptable answer. Contact corporate if need be, and your state AG's office if necessary. WM has a duty to provide you with a working GenSet. That said, if you receive the replacement carb from the OEM and it solves the problem, then I guess that is an OK outcome, as well.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

spellman1989 said:


> When I try to start it it will act like it wants to start but die off in seconds.


Will it keep running if you keep spraying starting fluid (ether) or gas into the intake? 

I had a Generac 5500W with pressurized lubrication, and a low-oil shutdown. When I bought it used, it would start, run for maybe 5 seconds, then shut down. Turns out the oil pressure switch had failed, so the generator mistakenly thought there was no oil pressure, and killed the ignition to protect the engine. In that scenario, spraying fuel into the intake wouldn't have made it run any longer, helping to understand the problem that is being faced. 

I don't think your generator has that feature, from looking at the manual, so I doubt it's exactly this. I just mention it as an example of something that can cause an unexplained shutdown, especially something that wouldn't be fixed by a new carb.


----------

